# Water Heaters in attics



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Im not sure who the genius was that first said "Hey lets put the water heater in the attic " but I for one think he was smokin oakum! I know there are lots of crafty sorts on this forum so what inventions have you come up with to get water heaters in and out of attics with fold down stairs? Im thinking of some kind of rope and pully system that can be attached to the rafters and used to hoist them up. Problem is that there isnt always a rafter in the right spot or they have trusses. Ideas??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Leave it up there and install a smaller one...LOL


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

drain surgeon said:


> *Im not sure who the genius was that first said "Hey lets put the water heater in the attic " but I for one think he was smokin oakum!* I know there are lots of crafty sorts on this forum so what inventions have you come up with to get water heaters in and out of attics with fold down stairs? Im thinking of some kind of rope and pully system that can be attached to the rafters and used to hoist them up. Problem is that there isnt always a rafter in the right spot or they have trusses. Ideas??


It was Satan himself !:yes:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I convince them into letting me pipe it in downstairs, and call electrician to wire it.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

How big is it? I've hauled 30 gals up and down. 2 3/4 galv nips and a 90 make a good handle.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Black pipe and some 90s. Make a loop then tie a rope through. Have someone up top and in bottom as long a the hole is big enough it's not too bad.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Piece of unistrut lagbolted to 2 rafters. Use a block and tackle. I just got a klein and wonder why I haven't bought one sooner. Use an eyebolt through a cap attatched to a nipple.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It's all due to the architects squeezing EVERY square inch out of their floor plan...I say hogwash to the architects...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Cut it up in the attic and take it down in pieces.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

An elcheapo block and tackle, chain fall, cum along about anything that will save my back works for me! I keep a cum along in the truck just for water heaters! Used it the other day to lift an old 80 gallon out of the pan and put a new one in it without destroying the pan! I know cum a longs are not for over head lifting, so I didn't put my head under it!:laughing:

A tee and some 90's and a union and voila you have a nice loop for your strap! 2 loops and you can pick one very straight for going in and outta the attic.

A ductjack can also be used and you can rent them for 15 or 20 bucks, particularly for setting them over a mopsink on a platform!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've never seen a water heater in an attic.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I've never seen a water heater in an attic.


Does it sound like a horror story to you? If I hadn't seen it with me own eyes! I tells yah! There in the black, dripping with rusty brown waters! Mind Yur footing sir for every other step could send yah to yur doom!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I've never seen a water heater in an attic.


I would say 80% of the water heaters I replace are in attics, usually they are two 50 gallons nat. gas.

These are on the second floor attic.

We usually use 3 guys. Getting them out is much harder then getting them in.

Most of the time 2 guys can get one installed after the old ones are removed.

We have to put runners everywhere so the it can't drip on the carpet, which is usually white or beige color.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Seen them in Clear Lake area ,Texas.. friggin joke.. all wooden pull down attic step.. they installed water heaters before putting in the roof rafters and covering...


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Too cold for that here, we don't have to worry about that in CT.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Does it sound like a horror story to you?


No more so than the condos around here that have a squat electric water heater in the kitchen, they set the heater then build the cabinets around it. Yanking out countertops to change a water heater is a hoot.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No more so than the condos around here that have a squat electric water heater in the kitchen, they set the heater then build the cabinets around it. Yanking out countertops to change a water heater is a hoot.


 Had one with short basement and only access is get all the pot and pans out of the corner kitchen cabinet and open the trap door at bottom to climb in... asked the customer since the 'basement' is over the tv sitting room.. why not have larger trap door with steps.. " oh the designer didn't want to ruin the wooden floor pattern"... told her what's difference its make if the sofa is covering the door??? That whole house was a nightmare and didn't go back for more work..


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No more so than the condos around here that have a squat electric water heater in the kitchen, they set the heater then build the cabinets around it. Yanking out countertops to change a water heater is a hoot.


We've got those here. Tear our the oven, cut the cabinets and yank out. There is access from a closet from the rear but not large enough to remove the heater.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

AWWGH said:


> We've got those here. Tear our the oven, cut the cabinets and yank out. There is access from a closet from the rear but not large enough to remove the heater.


I thought they called those trailers? :laughing:


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> I thought they called those trailers? :laughing:


Unfourtunately not.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

another engineer who should be drug into the street and beaten with a water heater


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nealfromjpt said:


> another engineer who should be drug into the street and beaten with a water heater


 With lead pipe or noodle pex?


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

whatever will take the longest to inflict sever injuries


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

TallCoolOne said:


> I would say 80% of the water heaters I replace are in attics, usually they are two 50 gallons nat. gas.
> 
> These are on the second floor attic.
> 
> ...


http://www.klimansales.com/news/090302/rectorseal-ez-haul™-utility-bag

You can thank me later. We have used ours a hell of a lot lately and after 2-3 years its starting to get holes in it.

Btw, the site says for a 50 but I have fit an 80 gallon electric in it, had to wrap with duct tape to close it good enough. It makes it a lot easier to carry with the handles.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> http://www.klimansales.com/news/090302/rectorseal-ez-haul™-utility-bag
> 
> You can thank me later. We have used ours a hell of a lot lately and after 2-3 years its starting to get holes in it.
> 
> Btw, the site says for a 50 but I have fit an 80 gallon electric in it, had to wrap with duct tape to close it good enough. It makes it a lot easier to carry with the handles.


"Page not found" :no:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

[URL = https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.klimansales.com%2Fnews%2F090302%2Frectorseal-ez-haul%25E2%2584%25A2-utility-bag&ei=WX6GUMm6PIma9gSL5ICQDw&usg=AFQjCNEo7qz2N2zhocP04urOsj3-bJRF9Q&sig2=u73YW0vMLXeOvfnyewCxvw ] Sorry, try this.[/URL]


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> http://www.klimansales.com/news/090302/rectorseal-ez-haul™-utility-bag
> 
> You can thank me later. We have used ours a hell of a lot lately and after 2-3 years its starting to get holes in it.
> 
> Btw, the site says for a 50 but I have fit an 80 gallon electric in it, had to wrap with duct tape to close it good enough. It makes it a lot easier to carry with the handles.


As stated link not working.

I would be interested in seeing the link


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.klimansales.com/news/090302/rectorseal-ez-haul™-utility-bag

Can these be used to get a water heater out of an attic.

Or just for keep debris enclosed?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

If we have a messy heater it will go in that bag in the attic and not come out until it comes to the truck.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd rather they not be in the attic but they are not a big deal. I use a come-a-long with an eye bolt and a couple of fittings.

Mark


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Do what my boss did he hired two guys to do the dirty....wait that's me. Then their is people who install the heater first then build the house around the heater


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

See I knew if I posted Id get some good ideas. To those of you that have never seen a W.H. in the attic I hadnt seen one untill I moved south .


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

I normally use a walbou flex and just pull it up. The 40ga ain't bad but I always get help with a fifty+. I had a few houses with the water heater in the attic w/out stairs and we put two tees on the heater and ran a rope thru the tees and pulled it straight up on a twelve foot ceiling and I was to the point to just buy a winch and screw it into something and just use that some how. But there's no secrets I'm aware of.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> I would say 80% of the water heaters I replace are in attics, usually they are two 50 gallons nat. gas.
> 
> These are on the second floor attic.
> 
> ...


I just put a piece of plastic down and a roll of duct tape. Drop the old heater on the plastic and tape it around the heater instead of using a runner. It works for me every time. Three guys is a little much. I always did it with two guys unless I have to move it over and around duct work.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

How about under the air handler in a closet. Then the new heater ends up being 2" taller and 2" wider. And you have to use threaded street 90's just to hook it up


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Optimus Primer said:


> How about under the air handler in a closet. Then the new heater ends up being 2" taller and 2" wider. And you have to use threaded street 90's just to hook it up


:Gasp:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone use block and tackle? I can pick up almost 300 with one arm with my block and tackle. Real force multiplier.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Anyone use block and tackle? I can pick up almost 300 with one arm with my block and tackle. Real force multiplier.


I always thought that was just a euphemism for the old twig and berries...


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> :Gasp:


Was that a real gasp or a sarcastic gasp? I'm sure you've seen them if you do service. It's a Floriduh thing


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Anyone use block and tackle? I can pick up almost 300 with one arm with my block and tackle. Real force multiplier.


Until the whole contraption comes falling down :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------

